# Hoping to Retire to Florida



## christinejo (May 5, 2008)

Hi all, hope some of you may be able to help.
I understand although it is impossible to stay longer than 6 months in every 12, my partner and I are trying to look into buying a mobile home in Florida and escaping the winters in the uk. We are in our 50's, and can't bear the thought of living out our time in the grotty english winter. Has anyone out there done the same? Any advice ?, have been on a number of sites selling units, ranging from as little as $20K to $200K. I think they also make monthly land rent/service charges in the gated communities. So any advice from the lifestyle to the pitfalls would be welcome. Many thanks - Christine


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

The fact of the matter is that you also have to be careful about doing "the six month splits" between the US and anywhere else. I know of a couple who had problems with a multiple entry visa because two six month visits within 18 months was considered "excessive." (This was for an American married to a Brit - and only the husband was refused entry.) Unfortunately, it comes down to the particular agent you are dealing with each time you enter the US.

On the other hand, lots of folks do this successfully - especially in Florida. The trick seems to be to maintain your "strong ties" to your home country - property, any business interests, anything that shows that you have no reason to stay in the US year-round.

You mention your "partner" - you are aware, I'm sure, that you'll have to qualify separately for visas unless you are married (and the US doesn't recognize same-sex marriages). That includes being able to "prove" that you aren't going to overstay your visa. They won't just assume that because one of you has sufficient business interests back home that the other will go back, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you been to FL? Where in FL are you looking for property? Are you familiar with fixed costs of owning property here especially insurance, taxes, utilities ....? What specific requirements do you have?


----------



## christinejo (May 5, 2008)

Hello Bev

Thank you for your really quick reply, the partner, is my man, who I don't really want to have as husband, quite yet!!! So yes you are right it would be two seperate visa's. I was looking at renting for the 6 months over there, which worked out at a 1/4 of the total purchase price of buying a good sized mobile home - or so it seemed. I know there are utilities/lot rent to pay and some parks are age restricted, some not, although unfortunately we are in those horrible 50's now!!! We both own property here, so one will still be here, even if I sell mine, but as for business interests, ha with luck we will have more or less retired, with luck!! Once again thanks for your reply, very very helpful. Christine


----------



## christinejo (May 5, 2008)

Hi - Thank you very much for your reply. Well this is where it all gets complicated eh? Well I have been to alot of the Florida areas, west coast, central and north, and funily enough, not too much in the tourist areas (thankfully). So I was thinking of somewhere inland - but within easy reach of the Gulf Coast - a couple of hours wouldn't be too much. Yes you are right, I know nothing of the taxes, ground/lot rents required, how they charge for utilities or services, its a minefield. I suppose the intial option for a mobile home was the relative economic cost. Up from that I guess is a condo or manufactured home. Any thoughts on that yourself? We will of course make a long visit to search properties and areas before making any big decisions. I am just trying to prepare the ground for a 'grand plan',which I hope to be able to put in place in about 2 years. If we do settle on the states, I know we will have to have a base here aswell for the 6 months we need to be out of the usa. Thank you so much for your quick reply. Christine


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Christine,
Making an initial 6-month visit to check things out is a good idea. You'll have to make the trek into the London Consulate for your interviews for the visa anyhow - and you can ask about a multi-entry visa when you're there. They used to be fairly common (for business people) but it's hard to find much about multi-entry visas on the State Dept. website lately.

If the Consulate folks can't advise you, there are any number of immigration attorneys in and around London who might be able to advise you on the best type of visa and what to carry with you to "prove" your good intentions.

Also, one caution on mobile homes (I lived in one - in Indiana - for several years) - they do attract tornadoes and hurricanes.  Not literally, but in the event of severe weather (which they do have in Florida now and then), trailers tend to take the brunt of the damage. (Locating inland, away from the coasts is probably a pretty good idea.)

There are condos in Florida where you can hire the management company to handle the various bills while you are back home. Or ask any of the real estate agents you talk to in looking at property. It costs a bit extra, but in your situation would probably be well worth it to have someone handling the various fees while you're away. There may also be the option of renting out the property when you're not using it, to cover some of the costs. (Hey, you won't find out if you don't ask!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## christinejo (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Bev*

You are brilliant - thank you so much for the advice. I used to have a multiple entry - years ago, me thinks also they have phased that out these days. Still, although I am planing ahead, all may change again, within two years. As for the windy weather stuff, yes coastal never the best bet, and I am quite happy with inland, seems condo, or mobile is big money nearer the coast. Some sites I have been on for mobile homes, which thankfully are nothing like the tin cans they produce over here! For I have to say simular prices! I am amazed by the size of the homes compared to here. Another good point in favour of relocating for the winter months. Its a big step, but I am determined to look very seriously into it! The other side is to sak some direct questions from sale agents on taxes and fees at the parks etc. Maybe I will get some replies from people already doing this!!! Must be some out there taken the plunge!

Christine


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Everything in the FL market is handled by county. Check Google for some potential locations and then play with numbers. Property tax runs 10-20+% of assessed value per year. 
You may not be able to get insurance on a trailer due to risk. 
How will you finance the reminder of purchase price/closing costs after your anticipated down payment? 
If you sell your UK property what ties will you use to prove your intend to return? Please do not rely on six months stays. The duration is up to the immigration official at point of entry.

From the moderator:

Taxes in Florida run about 2%, not 10 or 20%. I'm a Florida resident. I don't think there is any place in the US with tax rates much higher than 2.5%.

I'm adding this because even though I pointed the error out in a later post, the number seems to have stuck in people's minds.d


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Property taxes run 1-2%, not 10-20%. The people having problems getting property insurance are those along the coast, especially those in the panhandle.

I'd be concerned about a mobile home park, just because where I live in St. Petersburg there aren't any nice ones at all. I here there are some, I've just never seen one.

Being within two hours of the coast is no problem. And you would have a choice of coasts. Florida is narrow. I can see the shuttle with my bare eyes from St. Petersburg, which is all the way across the state from Cape Canaveral.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I stand corrected. Here you go:
Pinellas County Property Appraiser


----------



## christinejo (May 5, 2008)

*snowbirding*

Hi both of you, thats a relief with the property tax, which is like our Council Tax, I assume, but I have just read a very alarming article in The archives of the Wall Street Journal, Last year there was a protest to the central federal court in Florida of Snowbirders, who were having to pay a much higher tax than permenant residents, for the same plot/ value properties, because Florida runs a two tier system. The judgement was not granted in favour of the snowbirders, and the comments were quite alarming saying that because they had a place in FL they could obviously afford to pay a higher tax!!! This is fraught with confusion!!! But am learning fast. As for no nice Trailer parks, and can imagine there are some terrible ones out there aswell,again I was looking at the mobile homes in the gated communities, although again it seems the inland ones are more established , but I guess a visit in the future and actually visiting some sites to get the feel would be best. Also it seems that value is calculated after an allowance of around 25K, but the thought also occured was surely a property of a mobile depreciates in value over the years, and a manufactured home increases? Oh, we will buy cash payment, not seeking a mortgage, as I can imagine that will be another complication!! If I find out anything concrete, as everything seems a bit wooley, on the pitfalls etc, I will post on here, and hope others can add to any info aswell.

Many thanks to you all for the postings

Christine


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are not eligible for Homestead Excemption which is a tax reduction program for primary residences.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Florida, and most states, have what is called a homestead exemption, a set value that is deducted from the appraised value of your home. Taxes are set on the resulting number. As in other states, the exemption only applies to your primary residence. So, if you are a Floridian living in Orlando with a beach property in Clearwater Beach, you get no exemption on the beach property. If you are a snowbirder who has not made Florida your primary residence, the assumption is that it is a second home and not eligible. The same thing would happen if someone wanted to live most of the year in West Virginia, but maintained an apartment in Washington DC that they only used four months a year. And it would hurt more up there, too.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> Florida, and most states, have what is called a homestead exemption....


And Florida will not give the homestead exemption to VWP, B2 or even E2 holders. The difference in what you pay can be quite considerable.


----------



## christinejo (May 5, 2008)

*snowbird*

Thank you for the info all, its building up quite a picture now. You know, I had a feeling the exception bit was just a little optomistic !! LOL, but I suppose understandable as mainly they are dealing with US citizens and its the same in England you either get an allowance on one or the other! I am going to have to do some serious figures, and probing into purchase tax on a mobile, and look into what seems to be called 'closing costs', and if like in Spain, debts can be hidden on a property not the person, (is that something that happens on the states?) which you don't know about till after purchase. This is a minefield! Maybe I should say learning curve!!!LOL!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As far as "hidden debts" are concerned every decent attorney will require title search and title insurance on the property at closing.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

As twostep says, before you settle (become the legal owner after signing and initialing papers for hours), your settlement agent or attorney should conduct a title search to determine if there are any liens on the property, so that shouldn't be an issue for you.

I assume you are going to visit Florida first to figure out where you want to live and to visit various sites.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You know, you might want to consider sitting down with a real estate agent next time you're in Florida and asking all your questions there. In the US, the real estate people handle quite a bit of the legal side of the sale, and they are trained to understand the taxes and legal side of property transactions.

Obviously, their advice comes with a view toward making a sale, but you might be able to get most of your questions answered at no cost to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

*Florida mobile home rentals*

Hi. As far as rentals go, note that even those who live permanently are often renters. The land is often owned by the mobile home park, an each unit is rented. That being said, the 'snowbirds' who spend 6 months in, 6 months out would generally want to be in the home during the same 6 months as you would want to be there. Although perhaps preferred, it might be difficult to rent from an individual owner for those 6 months. It might be more probably that you would be renting from the mobile home park. The reality is this: most of the parks have senior age requirements, whereas the other parks without age requirements you probably wouldn't want to live in because they are low rent districts. I highly recommend targeting an age restricted park such 55+, 65+, etc. Well, in those parks there is some turnover as the older people pass on. If the family owns the mobile home, then that might be even better news. It is amazing how inexpensive some of these are. Assume a price range of $10K to $30K in general. So it is an option to buy at relatively affordable prices. Regardless, making contact with a few of those parks can at minimum get one on a type of interest list/waiting list for renting. Some parks rent the homes it owns, and also work with the owner of individual ones to fill them with renters. In the end, because there are so many of these parks, you should not have that much difficulty getting into one. Just curious, do you have any idea where in Florida you might be interested?


----------

